# Susan Wynn DVM / nutritionist



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anne (Dallas Gold) sent me an email that had her link. Very interesting, and with all our interest in nutrition thought others might find her a good source. Dr. Susan Wynn

*ETA: This website is no longer active*



> *Susan Wynn, DVM*
> Dr. Wynn is a graduate of the University of Georgia’s College of Veterinary Medicine. She completed a clinical internship in Washington, D.C., and a fellowship in viral immunology at the Emory University School of Medicine. She is co-author of 4 books on holistic medicine, including Veterinary Herbal Medicine, Manual of Natural Veterinary Medicine: Science and Tradition, and Complementary and Alternative Veterinary Medicine: Principles and Practice. After 20 years of clinical practice, she is finishing a nutrition residency with the University of Tennessee’s College of Veterinary Medicine. Dr. Wynn also writes, teaches and speaks on the subject of clinical nutrition and integrative medicine. She is also certified in acupuncture, chinese herbal medicine, and in western herbal medicine through the American Herbalist Guild.


----------



## Pointgold

Thanks for posting this, Betty.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Wow....she looks like a good recourse. I want to try that home-made recipe.

When we had the issue with Melenian (sp)....I got very close to going home-made.


----------



## hotel4dogs

very interesting, thanks! Another great source is www.petdiets.com, she is also a certified veterinary nutritionist.


----------



## BeauShel

I am making this a sticky. It is good information for everyone.


----------



## allaboutourdogs

I want to learn acupuncture. Do you need a license to practice this?


----------



## Tayla's Mom

allaboutourdogs said:


> I want to learn acupuncture. Do you need a license to practice this?


I don't know about your own dogs, but in Florida you do. I wouldn't think it's that easy to learn, but there are books on acupressure that you could read.


----------



## princess heidi

BLUE Buffalo – Dog Food Welcome Letter Request

blue coupons if interested.


----------



## goldhaven

This is the part that I find very interesting. 




> This single diet should not be used long term, as I believe that more variety in ingredients is much healthier (much as I believe that you should not limit your pet to one food by one food company). This recipe is a starting point, and if you are interested in cooking for your pet long term, you should invest in other balanced recipes.


----------

